# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  جدول التدريب الصيفى لشركة JELECOM

## jelecom

أبنائنا الطلاب

لمعرفة الدورات التدريبية المتاحة ومواعيدها ومواعيد تواجدنا فى االسودان والدورات التى سوف نقدمها فى السودان ومعرفة كل ما هو جديد بشركة
JELECOM_EGYPT
برجاء الدخول على هذا الموقع

http://www.jelecom.com/vb/

لمعرفة المزيد عنا يمكن زيارة موقعنا

http://www.jelecom.com

----------

